# Toro parts in Canada



## deepstuff (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi, where's the best place to buy Turo parts in Canada? Local dealer wants $40 plus tax for just a belt.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just take the old belt over to Lordco or Napa and they will match one up too it. Half the price.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Toro parts are expensive, but well worth it imo. Aftermarket belt don't seem to cut it when it comes to long term reliability, this of course from my own experience from more than a dozen machines a year. $40 for many years of use (depending on work) is not compared to one year round shoveling job imo. I always put original parts on my serviced machines. Either I have a good connection (I'm there often for all small engine parts and/or machines) or my clients don't care for money and want their machines in their best working order.


Changed a couple of almost new aftermarket belts on older Toros couple years ago, slipping issues. Got the same belt number ones (aftermarket as well), had to redo both last year because they didn't last. I replaced them with Toro name brand belts. Still going after this harsh winter we had so far.


Most aftermarket parts manufacturers just don't respect original manufacturer's specs. Best comparison I can give you is with Honda cars. Honda replacement parts are way more on spec (fit and quality wise) than all aftermarket part available to these cars. When it comes to timing belts, I would never ever put anything other than Honda. Aftermarket T-belts are always half teeth off on timing (timing marks will not align correctly) screwing with power of engine and reliability.


I think that's about it, lol, yep, babbling again. I think I'm bored. lol


edit: forgot to mention, I get all my parts from my local machine rental shop/parts distributor, which in turns go to the local Toro dealer (45 mins away) and get my parts delivered at the rental shop.


----------



## ourkid2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

Tell me about it. Doing an auger box repair on my 826 OXE and I'm replacing the 3 oil seals and the main box gasket. Grand total, $78. I was floored! These parts are expensive here in Canada.


----------

